# NFAA state fees



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find out how much state fee's are? I have checked the website and it will not load that page.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Do you want to know what ours are or just in general?? Ken


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes in our state. I can't get the state chart to load from the main site.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Here is the membership form link from the MAA web site. NFAA dues are $35.00 State is $10.00. Ken

http://www.geocities.com/michiganarchers/MAA_Membership_Form_2009.pdf


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

OK got it. But now I have even more questions. It says you must a member of a chartered club/shop and have regional assoc. Man this seems to be complicated just to shoot a tourney.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Is there a number I can call to get some questions answered?


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is the phone number to the NFAA headquarters.
(605) 260-9279


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just a suggestion, send I Bow 2 a PM with your questions, or ask away here on this thread. Ken should be able to help you alot faster with most of your questions vs the National offices since he's fairly high up in that org I believe . 

National office will in all likelihood need to refer you right back to your MI NFAA State Director for state-specific membership questions.

>>------->


----------

